# Looking to buy a 2002 S4. Seeking Advice/Opinion



## ImportTechnics (Oct 22, 2016)

Hope this is in the correct section...

Hey all, as the title says, I'm looking at buying a mildly modded 2002 Audi S4 2.7 BiTurbo.

The mod list:

KW Coil Overs. 

AWE "Stage 3" K04 Turbo Kit, WITH Fueling (injectors, MAF, AWE Intake, etc.)

Ceramic Coated Headers.

APR Intercoolers.

Turbo Back Borla Exhaust.

Unknown short shifter.

Unknown turbo Timer.

RS4 stage 2? clutch

upgraded motor mounts.

Stock wheels, and iForged 3 piece wheels

Car is overall in great condition inside and out, but needs minor TLC (like a tune up and to be vacuumed) 

116,5xx miles, and I've personally done the last several services and timing belt myself.

He is asking $11,000 but I think he may take less. 

I'm curious to as if this would be a good DD car, if its a good price, and if there are issues I should be wary of? If I don't buy this car I'll probably order a GTI later this week. 

Thanks in Advance guys!


----------

